# Make a trade offer the Bulls can't refuse



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Suppose you're the GM of another team. You like the players the Bulls have. Can anyone come up with a trade that would actually be good for your team and still be an offer the Bulls might accept?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Brown, Deng and Duhon/Sweets for Odom. Assuming the Lakers are looking for cap space next season. (KG, Iversen, Artest, and Arenas all have early termination options that season.)

http://realgm.com/src_contractoptions/2007/


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Brown, Deng and Duhon/Sweets for Odom. Assuming the Lakers are looking for cap space next season. (KG, Iversen, Artest, and Arenas all have early termination options that season.)
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_contractoptions/2007/


Horrible trade.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea that was horrible. all those guys for just odom hahaha yea right. throw in mihm and aaron mckie in there and then mayb but just for odom psh.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Nah....I like Odom but he isn't enough to put us over the hump.

P.J. Brown, Luol Deng, Ben Gordon & for Pau Gasol.

C Wallace
F Gasol / Thomas
F Nocioni / Khyrapa
G Sefolosha
G Hinrich / Duhon

I made it, and I don't even like it.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Mike Sweetney and Tyrus Thomas for Eddy Curry


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Mike Sweetney and Tyrus Thomas for Eddy Curry


 :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

LA trades Chris Mihm
Chicago trades Chris Duhon, Malik Allen

(Sweetney can be substituted for Allen if LA prefers. It looks like LA has 15 players under contract, so they'll have to cut a player first, maybe Von Wafer).

This trade can be completed after August 15.



LA has absolutely no one worthy of being a starting point guard on their team. They've also used the whole MLE to obtain Radmanovic (a good move), but it leaves them with limited resources to obtain a decent point guard, unless Jordan Farmar plays like Duhon did as a rookie.

Trading Mihm allows LA to give the center spot to Kwame Brown and Bynum, with Allen getting spot minutes. Meanwhile, Duhon gives the a solid defender and decisionmaker to run next to Kobe, Lamar, and Vlad, who will need to be fed the ball.

The Bulls get a sizeable center with some hope of scoring down low. We'd need to pick up a backup point guard, or maybe keep Eisley, for insurance. Is he even still playing? 

LA:

Duhon, Farmar, Parker
Bryant, Evans, Vujacic
Radmanovic, McKie
Odom, Cook, Walton, Turiaf
Brown, Bynum, Allen

Chi:

Hinrich, Sefolosha, (Miles, Pargo?)
Gordon, Griffin, Basden?
Nocioni, Deng, Khryapa
Brown, Thomas, Sweetney
Wallace, Mihm, Luke?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Mike Sweetney and Tyrus Thomas for Eddy Curry


Wouldn't we at least need to throw in a future first rounder? Unprotected?


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> LA trades Chris Mihm
> Chicago trades Chris Duhon, Malik Allen
> 
> (Sweetney can be substituted for Allen if LA prefers. It looks like LA has 15 players under contract, so they'll have to cut a player first, maybe Von Wafer).
> ...


Not bad.

I would hate to lose Duhon, but with the way people are talking about Thabo, he is expendable.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter for Ben Gordon, PJ Brown and the Knicks' #1 next yr.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

Bulls trade Michael Sweetney, Viktor Khyrapa, Malik Allen, and 07 PICKS for Nene 

Denver needs a Big Man that they know for sure is healthy and they get 2 of them (Michael Sweetney and Malik Allen) and PICKS.

Chicago needs a post-player and Nene > Curry :biggrin: 

PG-Kirk Hinrich 6'3/PG-Chris Duhon 6'1
SG-Ben Gordon 6'3/SG-Thabo Sefolosha 6'7/SG-Adrian Griffin 6'5
SF-Luol Deng 6'9/SF-Andres Nocioni 6'7/SF-Randy Holcomb 6'9
PF-Nene 6'11/PF-Tyrus Thomas 6'9/PF-Andres Nocioni 6'7/PF-Antonio Davis 6'9
C-Ben Wallace 6'9/C-Nene 6'11/C-PJ Brown 6'11

*used Randy Holcomb and AD because they would be cheap, wouldnt complain about minutes, and i needed so more guys to make it a 13 man roster. 

LOL LOL LOL............


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Some of these trades are just horrible. All that **** for Odom? Deng himself will probaly be as good as Odom. Gordon, Brown, and Deng for Gasol? Gasol's a nice player, but not worth that, maybe one of them and Brown's luscious expiring contract, and maybe a draft pick.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> LA trades Chris Mihm
> Chicago trades Chris Duhon, Malik Allen
> 
> (Sweetney can be substituted for Allen if LA prefers. It looks like LA has 15 players under contract, so they'll have to cut a player first, maybe Von Wafer).
> ...


I think they signed Shammond Williams (former Bulls 2nd round pick), who is coming back to the league after spending some time overseas. I always liked him. I thought he could be another Armstrong / Paxson / Kerr type point guard, a guy who could take care of the ball and hit open shots, but wasn't a true PG in that he doesn't create for others. He could do well splitting PG duties with Odom and Kobe in the triangle. Better shooter than Smush Parker, that's for sure.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Brown, Deng and Duhon/Sweets for Odom. Assuming the Lakers are looking for cap space next season. (KG, Iversen, Artest, and Arenas all have early termination options that season.)
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_contractoptions/2007/



The Lakers gave up that cap-space-in-'07 thing a while and took out Kwame's 2007/08 option back in November, closing the door on the idea once and for all. So they're not.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Aurelino said:


> Vince Carter for Ben Gordon, PJ Brown and the Knicks' #1 next yr.


yuck


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Can anyone come up with a trade that would actually be good for your team and still be an offer the Bulls might accept?


Shelden Williams for Kirk Hinrich.

I like it, plus I think the Hawks would go for it.


:angel:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

allright, we've seen some fairly... interesting trades here.

so, why not submit another one that's marginal!!


PJ Brown, Deng, Gordon for Jermaine O'Neal


We get the post scoring we need to make that immediate push in the playoffs.
Griff and Thabo will have to pick up the minutes at the 2
Noce and Kryrhappha (whatever the hell it's spelled) split time at 3, with Tyrus probably finding a few minutes there as well

i haven't checked if this works salary-wise... but maybe Indiana just needs to throw in some filler.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> yuck


The Bulls get their star go-to scorer that they're missing. The Nets get Gordon and PJ in return seems like a fair deal if you include a #1 pick (not necessarily the Knicks pick).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Vince Carter for Ben Gordon, PJ Brown and the Knicks' #1 next yr.


Even though Vince is my favorite player, I wouldn't do that trade. It'd leave us too weak in the post this year, and that #1 pick of NY's next year is too valuable. If Vince was 5 years younger I'd do it, but not with his injuries and his age.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> allright, we've seen some fairly... interesting trades here.
> 
> so, why not submit another one that's marginal!!
> 
> ...


I think O'Neal is a guy that the Bulls have probably decided they don't want based on injuries and the rumors of his lack of... well, I don't really know, but there are rumors.

That being said, I think a healthy O'Neal and Wallace up front, TT at the 3, Kirk/Ben/Thabo at the guard slots, and Noc or Deng as the sixth man would give us a good shot at the title.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Trade:

Luol Deng
PJ Brown
Viktar Khryapa
Chris Duhon
Eddie Basden (contract filler)
1st Round Draft Pick Unprotected w/ pick swap.

Pacers Trade:

Jermaine O'neal
David Harrison

then sign Aaron Miles.

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Thabo Sefolosha/Aaron Miles
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha/Adrian Griffin
SF-Andres Nocioni/Tyrus Thomas
PF-Jermaine O'neal/Michael Sweetney/Tyrus Thomas
C- Ben Wallace/David Harrison


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> Bulls Trade:
> 
> Luol Deng
> PJ Brown
> ...


worst trade posted thus far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> worst trade posted thus far


How is giving up one core player, a point guard that is going to be buried in depth, bums, and the most overrated draft pick in history for a allstar powerforward and burly bigman? It makes us more wellbalanced, and better suited to win the championship this year, which is all you play for.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bulls recieve: 
Kevin Garnett

Timberwolves recieve: 
Tyrus Thomas
Luol Deng
Chris Duhon
Michael Sweetney

Why do the Bulls do it? They get one of the five best players in the game, and the post scoring threat they've needed, plus someone who will buy into Skiles hard work hard nose get the job done style. 

Why the Timberwolves do it? Two years in the lottery and how much further can you go down? Do Garnett a favor and get him a fresh start, while also giving the franchise a fresh start with 4 young guys who are very talented and play as hard as any coach would want.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This assignment would have been a lot easier prior to the deadline last year, when we had Tim Thomas's contract and a guaranteed top-5 pick in the 2006 draft to dangle.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bulls recieve:
> Kevin Garnett
> 
> Timberwolves recieve:
> ...


I think I would do this trade, but not sure the T-Wolves would. It'd be hard to let Tyrus got for an old KG, but at least KG is a proven commodity, even if he hasn't proven to be able to carry a team, he's proven to perform well anyway.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Bulls recieve:
> Kevin Garnett
> 
> Timberwolves recieve:
> ...


Add PJ Brown and you get a trade that will most likely satisfy the CBA too.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Cleveland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Donyell Marshall
6-9 PF from Connecticut
9.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.6 minutes 
Aleksandar Pavlovic
6-7 SG from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
4.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.3 minutes 
Anderson Varejao
6-10 SF from Brazil (Foreign)
4.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 15.8 minutes 
Incoming 
Kirk Hinrich
6-3 PG from Kansas
15.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 6.3 apg in 36.5 minutes 
Mike Sweetney
6-8 PF from Georgetown
8.1 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.6 minutes 
Malik Allen
6-10 PF from Villanova
4.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes 
Howard Eisley
6-2 PG from Boston College
3.2 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 12.3 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +13.6 ppg, 0.0 rpg, and +8.2 apg. 


Chicago Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Kirk Hinrich
6-3 PG from Kansas
15.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 6.3 apg in 36.5 minutes 
Mike Sweetney
6-8 PF from Georgetown
8.1 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.6 minutes 
Malik Allen
6-10 PF from Villanova
4.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes 
Howard Eisley
6-2 PG from Boston College
3.2 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 12.3 minutes 
Incoming 
Donyell Marshall
6-9 PF from Connecticut
9.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.6 minutes 
Aleksandar Pavlovic
6-7 SG from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
4.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.3 minutes 
Anderson Varejao
6-10 SF from Brazil (Foreign)
4.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 15.8 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -13.6 ppg, 0.0 rpg, and -8.2 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to Cleveland and Chicago being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Cleveland and Chicago had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement. 

Trade ID 
Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is 3311470. 

Sefolosha/Duhon/Miles
Gordon/Pavlovic/Sefolosha
Wallace/Verejao/Schenscher
Brown/Marshall/Thomas
Deng/Nocioni/Khryapa


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Bulls4Life said:


> Cleveland Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Donyell Marshall
> 6-9 PF from Connecticut
> ...


No thanks.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

The ROY said:


> worst trade posted thus far


No, this one is!

Forgive this Blazers board regular for darkening your happy little room again but the Blazers have a guy they're desperate to get rid of but seems impossible without involving a third team. And apparently booking ol' what's his name onto the next Shuttle mission and depositing him at the International Space Station to be forgotten is not an option.

*Chicago Outgoing*
Malik Allen. 6-10 PF from Villanova, 4.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes
Mike Sweetney, 6-8 PF from Georgetown, 8.1 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.6 minutes
Chris Duhon, 6-1 PG from Duke, 8.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 5.0 apg in 29.1 minutes (RESTRICTED)

*Golden State Outgoing*
Mickael Pietrus, 6-6 SG from France, 9.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.7 minutes
Troy Murphy, 6-11 PF from Notre Dame, 14.0 ppg, 10.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 34.0 minutes

*Portland Outgoing*
Steve Blake, 6-3 PG from Maryland, 8.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 4.5 apg in 26.2 minutes
Darius Miles, 6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS), 14.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 32.2 minutes
PLUS a future first round LOTTERY pick

*Chicago Incoming*
Troy Murphy, numbers posted above
Steve Blake, numbers posted above

Change in team outlook: +0.5 ppg, +1.2 rpg, and -0.4 apg.

*Golden State Incoming*
Chris Duhon, numbers as above (and still Restricted)
Darius Miles, numbers as above
AND Portland's future lottery pick.

Change in team outlook: -0.6 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and +4.5 apg.

*Portland Incoming*
Malik Allen, numbers blah blah
Mike Sweetney, blah blah blah
Mickael Pietrus, blah blah blah

Change in team outlook: +0.1 ppg, +4.4 rpg, and -4.1 apg.

Successful Scenario
Due to Golden State and Portland being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Golden State and Portland had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Trade ID
Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is 3311706.


----------



## Chi-Town Bovine (Jan 9, 2006)

I know a lot of you are opposed to this but I still think a Duhon/Sweetney for Gooden deal would be great. We could then move P.J. to the back-up center spot, sign Miles to back-up Hinrich and you have... 
PG... Hinrich/Miles
SG... Gordon/Sefolosha
SF... Nocioni/Deng
PF... Gooden/Thomas
C... Wallace/Brown
The 2 salaries total $5,720,956 and with what we have left under the cap (not really sure what that is) I think this is a possibility. Gooden is much more athletic than Sweets, a better scorer than Sweets (range out to the arc), has a few inches on him and it allows us to move P.J. to a back-up role at the 5 which as we all know is one spot where we are lacking and I honestly dont think we can do much better this off season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Basden for Kobe.

Kobe wasn't drafted by or traded for by Paxson, so he sucks. Basden is Pax's guy, so he's the best thing on the planet.

How can the Lakers refuse?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Basden for Kobe.
> 
> Kobe wasn't drafted by or traded for by Paxson, so he sucks. Basden is Pax's guy, so he's the best thing on the planet.
> 
> How can the Lakers refuse?


we'd need to throw in PJ for salary cap filler.
and then we have no serviceable big-men for depth.


that for me is a deal-breaker


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

hmm...how about we go after Zach Randolph in Portland. Putting him next to Wallace in the frontcourt would be very interesting. We still need PJ Brown though so it would be tough to swing a trade with them...how about. Duhon, Allen, Sweetney for Randolph? Would that get it done? Seems like we might have to add another salary on the Bulls end...not sure though.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> hmm...how about we go after Zach Randolph in Portland. Putting him next to Wallace in the frontcourt would be very interesting. We still need PJ Brown though so it would be tough to swing a trade with them...how about. Duhon, Allen, Sweetney for Randolph? Would that get it done? Seems like we might have to add another salary on the Bulls end...not sure though.


In principle ace, not a bad idea except were your deal to go down that sticks Portland with yet another point guard (Duhon) to go along with Blake, Jarrett Jack, Sergio Rodriguez (who'll likely be NBDL) and Dan Dickau (acquired from Boston for Telfair, and also recovering from a serious injury and possibly likely to be moved again. As of this moment, Blake is Portland's Alpha PG). That's why I involved a third team (because frankly I think Portland will hang onto Randolph; the guy they REALLY want to part with is Darius Miles, and I really don't want to put the Bulls through that).

In a perfect world Portland would probably like to dump both Miles AND Randolph, but that would be too good to be true I suppose. I'm of the view that Randolph is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> hmm...how about we go after Zach Randolph in Portland. Putting him next to Wallace in the frontcourt would be very interesting. We still need PJ Brown though so it would be tough to swing a trade with them...how about. Duhon, Allen, Sweetney for Randolph? Would that get it done? Seems like we might have to add another salary on the Bulls end...not sure though.


I've been saying this SINCE we got Wallace. We have the players and personnel to straighten Randolph up like Detriot did for Rasheed. We'd also be LEGIT contenders.

C Wallace / Brown
F Randolph / Thomas
F Deng / Nocioni / Khyrapa
G Gordon / Sefolosha
G Hinrich / Miles

= CHAMPS


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

TheROY said:


> I've been saying this SINCE we got Wallace. We have the players and personnel to straighten Randolph up like Detriot did for Rasheed. We'd also be LEGIT contenders.


No doubt if Randolph straightens up his act.

Problem is, I don't see Portland doing that deal unless they can get rid of Miles too unless a third team is involved (because I'm not about to suggest that Chicago take Miles. Unfortunately too, Portland made the mistake of signing him to that deal anyway, so I suppose its Portland's cross to bear. Grrrr).


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Basden for Kobe.
> 
> Kobe wasn't drafted by or traded for by Paxson, so he sucks. Basden is Pax's guy, so he's the best thing on the planet.
> 
> How can the Lakers refuse?


Administrator.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

soonerterp said:


> No, this one is!
> 
> Forgive this Blazers board regular for darkening your happy little room again but the Blazers have a guy they're desperate to get rid of but seems impossible without involving a third team. And apparently booking ol' what's his name onto the next Shuttle mission and depositing him at the International Space Station to be forgotten is not an option.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's too bad. Murphy is better than the 2 guys we have that we'd be giving up for him, and Duhon is nothing special by any means. I don't know much about the guard we'd be getting, but stats are similar to Duhon's.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i dont want Zach Randolph. He has too big of a contract and has a bad attitude. If it wasnt for those 2 things he would b a good fit. His contract is bigger than K-Mart's. 

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/portland.htm


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chi-Town Bovine said:


> I know a lot of you are opposed to this but I still think a Duhon/Sweetney for Gooden deal would be great. We could then move P.J. to the back-up center spot, sign Miles to back-up Hinrich and you have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the trade rules, we can take back up to 125% of Duhon + Sweetney's $5.7M, which is $7.13M. I think a contract starting at $6.5-$7.1M is realistic for a guy like Gooden. Perhaps a slight overpayment, but he'd certainly still be tradeable as a young 6'11" guy who's contributing on a playoff team. And from what I can tell of our cap situation and projected salaries, we'd still be able to re-sign our core guys and stay under the luxury tax threshold.

Looking down the road, Brown will likely be gone next year, and Gooden/Thomas/Wallace/Nocioni will be a very strong rotation for us. We'll have lots of assets for trade, lots of options to throw out there, and lots of insurance in case something goes wrong (something usually does).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

---------> I'd also offer Sweetney and change for *Jared Jeffries* for pretty similar reasons. He's got the same size as Gooden, and much better intangibles and man defense, though he's not the natural rebounder Gooden is. I wouldn't offer $7M to start to Gooden, but I might offer $5.75M-$6M, which is a bit over the MLE.

A deal could probably be worked here that would appeal to the Wizards. By my estimate, they're slightly over the luxury tax threshold if they bring back JJ at any price. They'd probably be willing to make a larger deal if we'd take back a couple of their other guys to get them below the tax threshold. For example, we could offer do Sweetney + Allen + Basden = $5.16M (which means we can take back up to $6.46M) for Jeffries (resigned at $5.46M) and Calvin Booth ($1M).

That wouldn't completely get them out of the luxury tax, but they'd be close enough that they could make another move (Jarvis Hayes or Michael Ruffin + cash to cover his salary? to a team under the cap) to get there and save themselves several million bucks.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> we'd need to throw in PJ for salary cap filler.
> and then we have no serviceable big-men for depth.
> 
> 
> that for me is a deal-breaker


Not sure you are thinking about this correctly. If we needed to include PJ to make the Basden for Kobe deal work, we can still sign Luke Schenscher.

Would you rather:
Kobe and Luuuuke OR Basden and Brown?

I would prefer Mamba and the mop, but it would be contingent upon the Aussie signing and trading Gordon for a big man.

:biggrin:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

PJ Brown, Chris Duhon and Luol Deng for Elton Brand! If only Krause hadn't lost his damn mind and traded him. Brand and Wallace would be a great combination and I couldn't think of a player that would be a better fit with Paxson,Skiles and the offense.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bulls recieve:
> Kevin Garnett
> 
> Timberwolves recieve:
> ...


Unless KG just plain demands a trade, I can't see the TWolves doing this. Looking at their roster afterwards... it's a mess. 

PG- James, Duhon, Jaric, Hudson
SG- Davis, Foye, Hassell
SF- Deng
PF- TT, Madsen
C- Blount, Sweetney, Griffin

It's not that they have no talent, but they'll still have huge amounts of cash locked up in a bunch of average (James, Davis) or worse (Jaric, Hudson, Hassell, Blount, Madsen, Griffin) players, which, I think, would prevent them from going anywhere. If I were the TWolves, I'd insist that any team that was going to take Garnett also figure out how to take a couple of those crummy contracts off their hands too. By the way, the Knicks, with Jalen Rose and Mo Taylor's expiring deals and lack of concern for payroll appear to be the only team I see that can obviously swing that. They could still give back a couple of decent young players (Frye, David Lee) but also save the TWolves probably a hundred million bucks.

And I'm not sure we'll want to see TT traded for anyone after we see him play.


----------

